# Free apples



## bluesail2681 (Dec 12, 2012)

Looking for someone(s) to help me prune over a dozen large apples trees. In exchange you can haul away all the apples you want when the time comes. Trees start to ripen end of July and continues til heavy frost. We are in central/western ohio. If you have a bad back or something and can't prune I would be more than happy to do it myself while you hold the baby lol. I'll harvest for you too. Just can't seem to get it done with a little one. If interested please pm me.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

If I were closer I'd be there in a hot minute!


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

how far into Ohio are you? we go to Washington Pa every 4th of July for a long weekend....


----------



## bluesail2681 (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm right in the middlish a little west, champaign county


----------



## saritamae (Jun 2, 2012)

How soon are you wanting to prune? I'm in Southeastern - Athens County. Hi, neighbor-ish


----------



## bluesail2681 (Dec 12, 2012)

Well howdy neighbor. It's time now to prune but they need it so bad that I think a little pruning out of season would be beneficial. It only just occurred to me to ask for help from like minded people.


----------



## TheFarmerMommy (Mar 21, 2014)

I wish I were closer to you. I have been in your shoes many times over the years raising two little ones. Some stuff is just too heavy to do with a baby in tow and hiring a sitter is $$$$


----------

